# hs55 transmission lube



## leef (Nov 20, 2016)

Is there a fill plug for the trans on a hs55TA honda blower? I've had it since about 1985 and have serviced it normally, but always thought the tranny was sealed. I have picked up a noise that sounds like the trans needs lubed, but don't see where. I have noticed some yellow colored oil spots on the garage floor, so thought maybe it's getting low. It's been a good one, used well every year and never failed yet, still satrts on the second pull. Any ideas Thx lee


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

leef said:


> Is there a fill plug for the trans on a hs55TA honda blower?


----------



## leef (Nov 20, 2016)

Thank you! That helps a great deal. I am giving it to my son-in-law and will pass this on to him. I just ordered a new 724AAT today as it is easy enough to use that the Wife can use it if the need arises. Thanks again. Lee


----------

